
Study Finds That Apple Dominates Tech News - mjfern
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/27/study-finds-that-apple-dominates-tech-news/
======
gmlk
This isn't all that surprising if we don't look at the market share in terms
of "number of units" but rather in "amount of US$"?

While Apple might be selling less units, each unit she sells represents a much
greater US$ value. Therefor from an economic point of view it completely
reasonable that Apple gets more attention in the economic section.

For tech news it's all about innovation, again an area where Apple dominates.
Naturally then that Apple gets much more attention from the tech news.

------
thafman
In other news, researchers also announced that 100% of America's imports come
from other countries.

~~~
lovskogen
In other news, fish likes water.

------
LaPingvino
Let's see if the topic that Apple dominates the news will dominate the news
for now...

I personally think this can give a good call for more usable products and a
good striving between programmers. I'm curious where we will be in 5 years.

------
Towle_
Study finds grant money for studies being given away frivolously.

